# No luck for me!



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Go to Discount tire to get my new wheels/tires put on my car. All young kids working there, which always makes me nervous. First wheel, I see the kid is having difficulty with the lug nuts. Tuff time hand tightening them. Then he uses the air gun, which CAN'T be a good idea! Another kid comes to take over and he is struggeling too. Then a third guy, which is my cue to get out there and find out what these guys are messing up. I say "whats the prob?" and they say nothing, but I look at the holes on the wheel, where the lugs are, and they are all chipped! The socket was too wide for the hole in the wheel and they messed up the wheel. Now they have to order me a new wheel, and are getting a splinned lug nuts with the key that will stick out far enough to get any socket on it. So I came home with my stocks for now. Supposed to go back tomoro, and I will, but with my Explorer, so I can take those babies home and do it myself!!! I HATE letting anyone touch my car and here is the perfect example why!!! You want something done right, do it....well....you know the rest 

Sorry to ramble, but had to vent a little!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, at least they man`ed up and took care of the rim for you, right?


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Well, at least they man`ed up and took care of the rim for you, right?


 Very true!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Cobra126 said:


> Go to Discount tire to get my new wheels/tires put on my car. All young kids working there, which always makes me nervous. First wheel, I see the kid is having difficulty with the lug nuts. Tuff time hand tightening them. Then he uses the air gun, which CAN'T be a good idea! Another kid comes to take over and he is struggeling too. Then a third guy, which is my cue to get out there and find out what these guys are messing up. I say "whats the prob?" and they say nothing, but I look at the holes on the wheel, where the lugs are, and they are all chipped! The socket was too wide for the hole in the wheel and they messed up the wheel. Now they have to order me a new wheel, and are getting a splinned lug nuts with the key that will stick out far enough to get any socket on it. So I came home with my stocks for now. Supposed to go back tomoro, and I will, but with my Explorer, so I can take those babies home and do it myself!!! I HATE letting anyone touch my car and here is the perfect example why!!! You want something done right, do it....well....you know the rest
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but had to vent a little!!


I feel the same way you do. When I first got the rims for the GTO, I took the rims and tires to them had them mount them. I was still nervous because I didn't want them to scratch the rims. The young katt took his time and did them right. Then I took them home and mounted them myself.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I feel the same way you do. When I first got the rims for the GTO, I took the rims and tires to them had them mount them. I was still nervous because I didn't want them to scratch the rims. The young katt took his time and did them right. Then I took them home and mounted them myself.


 I knew better, and have the means to get em home, guess I had a lazy moment and figured they would do alright. 
I also have noticed that when these places torque the wheels, after the air gun is used, the wrench clicks as soon as they use it, instead of the nuts tightening a little and THEN clicking at the proper poundage, which tells there is AT LEAST least the 100 lbs of torque, but it also means it there could be 200 lbs or torque! And they would never know! I always go around the corner and back em off a little, and re torque em and check the pressure, which is always wrong as well as diff amounts in each tire


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats another reason why I bolt them up myself. I step torque my bolts 50 then 100ft-lbs. Hey call me anal, I just like it done right.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Kinda funny, my wheels came from Indiana to Vegas in like 4 days. My new wheel they ordered, to replace the damaged one, was ordered 2 weeks ago today, and amazingly has not arrived yet! Time to make a personal appearance at Discount


----------



## msitter (Apr 8, 2009)

I have never been comfortable with Discount Tire. Any place that asks what the best price you have seen before quoting you theirs is probably not operating in your best interest. I have always been satisfied with the 800 lb gorilla that always has the 5 page ads in every car magazine. Great service, good prices and nationwide support network. The only problem is that they won't sell you an iffy combination and have small list of compatible wheels for the GTO.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Cobra126 said:


> Go to Discount tire to get my new wheels/tires put on my car. All young kids working there, which always makes me nervous. First wheel, I see the kid is having difficulty with the lug nuts. Tuff time hand tightening them. Then he uses the air gun, which CAN'T be a good idea! Another kid comes to take over and he is struggeling too. Then a third guy, which is my cue to get out there and find out what these guys are messing up. I say "whats the prob?" and they say nothing, but I look at the holes on the wheel, where the lugs are, and they are all chipped! The socket was too wide for the hole in the wheel and they messed up the wheel. Now they have to order me a new wheel, and are getting a splinned lug nuts with the key that will stick out far enough to get any socket on it. So I came home with my stocks for now. Supposed to go back tomoro, and I will, but with my Explorer, so I can take those babies home and do it myself!!! I HATE letting anyone touch my car and here is the perfect example why!!! You want something done right, do it....well....you know the rest
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but had to vent a little!!




I had simular problems with 3 different Town Fair Tire Shops on my Mitsubishi 3000 GT. One shop broke the lugs that had locks on them. Another shop cross threaded several lugs buy putting them on with an air wrench instead of by hand for the first several turns and the 3rd shop scratched the wheels all to ****. Now any time I go to a tire shop for anything, I will go up to the guy doing my car and say . here is a $20.00 BILL. Take your time and do it right.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Too bad mounting and balancing machines are so expensive (and separate units)... they're pretty easy to use, and you'd never have to worry about a scuffed rim or bead leak ever again.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your trouble Cobra126. Sounds like the store is helping you get everything straightened back out. From my end, my computer system doesn't speak with the stores so I can't look up the status of your new wheel. The best bet is to call the store directly or stop in. If I can help in anyway please PM me more details. 



msitter said:


> I have never been comfortable with Discount Tire. Any place that asks what the best price you have seen before quoting you theirs is probably not operating in your best interest. I have always been satisfied with the 800 lb gorilla that always has the 5 page ads in every car magazine. Great service, good prices and nationwide support network. The only problem is that they won't sell you an iffy combination and have small list of compatible wheels for the GTO.


We give our prices upfront for everything we stock. Its easy, go to Discount Tire, Custom Wheels, Truck & Car Rims | Discount Tire. 

When it comes to special order items, we'll do our best to order in whatever you want. Most companies won't even consider doing this. Most special order items do cost us more so knowing what competition we need to beat up front helps us make sure we are competitive for you. If we can not beat the competition on a special order item we'll tell you we can't. If we can sell it to you for less we will.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

msitter said:


> I have never been comfortable with Discount Tire. Any place that asks what the best price you have seen before quoting you theirs is probably not operating in your best interest. I have always been satisfied with the 800 lb gorilla that always has the 5 page ads in every car magazine. Great service, good prices and nationwide support network. The only problem is that they won't sell you an iffy combination and have small list of compatible wheels for the GTO.



I have purchased a set of Goodrich TA/s for my 70. I was NOT asked if I looked elsewhere first nor was I asked for quotes from others. 92 each delivered. I called tire rack and asked if they can beat the price and was told no way. 

I purchased a set of Goodyear Eagle GT's for my wife's Grand-AM GT/SCT and the same scenario as above. Except I didn't bother to call Tire rack. 100 a piece delivered and 10.00 each for road hazard warranty.

I have found both times their prices are unmatched by others in particular Tire Rack. Both times tires arrived in 3-5 business days. 

Unless they do not carry a specific tire I want, in the future I will buy from them again.


----------

